
LinkedIn to be blocked in Russia; Google, eBay, Uber, and Booking.com have moved - wfunction
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/first-record-close-for-dow-in-three-months/2016/11/10/642e9aae-a74e-11e6-8042-f4d111c862d1_story.html
======
rahrahrah
I'm going to take heat for this position, but....

> Access to LinkedIn will be blocked in Russia after the U.S. social network
> failed to move personal data storage to the country, the country’s
> communications watchdog Roskomnadzor has said.

Is it morally wrong that Russia is trying to rein in powerful companies which
have proven to be very friendly with a government which is aggressive to them?

------
lolc
I do not like LinkedIn. And I don't like Russia's approach to Internet
governance. So I appreciate every punch dealt in this conflict. Can't be
cheering though when I know that projects which I do like get the same
treatment.

------
kenbaylor
The law in question is 242-FZ. It has nothing to do with censorship, but to do
with data localization: Keeping the data of Russian citizens within the border
of Russia.

With the adoption of the GDPR by the EU in 2018, such approaches may become
more common.

~~~
wfunction
What bothers me is, how do they tell someone is a Russian citizen?!

~~~
meshr
No one knows. No one cares too. The gist of this action is to use censorship
as a tool to make money.

------
meshr
Respect to LinkedIn as they don't play by rules of idiots. Shame on Google etc
who supports and promotes censorship by accepting the rules of censorship

~~~
achow
It's not about censorships by Russia, it's perhaps opposite of that - Russia
wants to protects its citizen from the prying eyes of foreign government.

Putin accused companies such as Google and Microsoft of collecting user data
and handing it to the CIA, branding the internet a “CIA Project”. The Kremlin
went as far as recommending Russians avoid using these online products because
everything was monitored. It must be noted, though, that other nations,
including the European Union, Canada and China, have enacted similar data
security policies in response to news of government online surveillance and
other unauthorized access.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/denielmero/2015/02/20/google-
hea...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/denielmero/2015/02/20/google-headed-
russian-exit/#7cc5a5966426)

~~~
rahrahrah
Exactly. I wasn't sure if I should bother because usually on HN I'm alone on
this. But for example Germany has very strict rules in this respect, maybe
even more so than Russia, and I don't hear anyone calling it censorship.

~~~
meshr
Does Germany block access to websites? Does it make Google to pay for
datacenters in Germany to avoid being blocked (censored) in Germany? Internet
ends when every country will start to force everyone else to do what they
think is good.

